# MTB: Friday July 3



## o3jeff (Jun 28, 2009)

Looking to do a morning ride since I am off from work. Open to suggestions on where to ride.


----------



## Trev (Jun 28, 2009)

I too am off from work on Friday, no kids on Thursday either..

I am in.

I have only been to Nass, and then went to Waldo once.. soo.. new terrain would be kewl.. for me.. but not needed by any means.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 28, 2009)

How about either Case Mt, Penwood or Nepaug?

If anyone wants to drive up my way Batchelor Street is an option


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 28, 2009)

I also wouldn't mind checking out Vietman in central MA, we could see if Austin could be our guide.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 28, 2009)

Maybe we could get ishovelsnow to show us some more stuff at Nepaug.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 28, 2009)

i'm in.  the earlier the better.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm down for a ride.



MR. evil said:


> How about either Case Mt, Penwood or Nepaug?
> 
> If anyone wants to drive up my way Batchelor Street is an option



Any of those sound good to me, not sure about B-street though.  Wouldn't mind hitting the Rez either.


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm in for an early ride. Nass, Nepaug, WH Rez or Penwood are all on the table for me.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 30, 2009)

You guys want to do Nepaug? Between all of us we should be able to find all the good trails.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> You guys want to do Nepaug? Between all of us we should be able to find all the good trails.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 30, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> You guys want to do Nepaug? Between all of us we should be able to find all the good trails.



sure.  what time?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 30, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> sure.  what time?



Is 7 too early for you?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 30, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Is 7 too early for you?



7 works.  the earlier the better for me.  after the ride its family fun-day.  the sooner i get back the happier my wife will be.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 30, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> 7 works.  the earlier the better for me.  after the ride its family fun-day.  the sooner i get back the happier my wife will be.



Neapaug at 7 am it is.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 30, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Neapaug at 7 am it is.



cool.  this will be my first ride there.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 30, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> cool.  this will be my first ride there.



Bring your yam bag, lots of big stunts there


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 30, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Bring your yam bag, lots of big stunts there



i will also bring a tube for you.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 30, 2009)

7:00 AM at Nepaug.  I'm in for this.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 30, 2009)

2knees said:


> 7:00 AM at Nepaug.  I'm in for this.



Hopefully someone is bringing video, might be some good footage.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 30, 2009)

So is this an accurate roll call:

Grassi21
o3jeff
Mr Evil
Trev
bvibert
Greg 
Evil Kenievel (aka Pat)


----------



## Trev (Jun 30, 2009)

I am in yea, I don't care where.. 7am... I may still be a bit bombed from Thursday night.. I guess that just means my falls will hurt less..  and that.. in itself.. is a reason to ride!

I'll get directions via the crankfire...


----------



## Greg (Jun 30, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> So is this an accurate roll call:
> 
> Grassi21
> o3jeff
> ...



I'm in! Lot on 202 or lot in the woods?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 30, 2009)

Greg said:


> I'm in! Lot on 202 or lot in the woods?


Woods, it'll save us some climbing!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 30, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Woods, it'll save us some climbing!



good man jeff, i hate climbing.

is this lot the one listed on crankfire?  if not how do i access this lot?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Woods, it'll save us some climbing!



There's no additional climbing involved, just a few feet of fairly flat dirt road...


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 30, 2009)

bvibert said:


> There's no additional climbing involved, just a few feet of fairly flat dirt road...



I was planning on parking way up at the top were the trail is to the deli slicer.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I was planning on parking way up at the top were the trail is to the deli slicer.



Lazy bastard.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 30, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> is this lot the one listed on crankfire?  if not how do i access this lot?



http://www.crankfire.com/trails/waypoint.php?wpid=31

There is a dirt area right along the road to park but right across the street is a dirt road that leads to the woods parking.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 30, 2009)

Thursday looks like rain, and Nepaug doesn't drain well. Should we establish a fall back location?


----------



## Trev (Jun 30, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Thursday looks like rain, and Nepaug doesn't drain well. Should we establish a fall back location?



Yes! (I know I am very helpful here.. lol)


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 30, 2009)

I might not be able to make this

http://forums.alpinezone.com/58299-suspension-scare.html#post436895


----------



## bvibert (Jun 30, 2009)

Maybe Penwood or Case if the weather doesn't cooperate?


----------



## Greg (Jun 30, 2009)

If Nepaug is not an option, I'm going to just hit up Stone..........again. :???: I've got time constraints on Friday and need to be done by 10 am. Actually, I've been digging Stone East lately; just wish there was more of it.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 30, 2009)

i'm down for wherever.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 1, 2009)

I might be down for this depending on what mother nature decides to throw at us tomorrow. Wheels on the ground at 7am is tough on a holiday weekend but I'm willing to suck it up to get some riding in.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2009)

I may have to drop out of this.  I pulled a muscle in my leg today and now I can barely walk, let alone ride.  Hopefully it feels better tomorrow... :smash:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 2, 2009)

What's everyone's thoughts on where to ride tomorrow with the dam rain we are getting today?


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 2, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on where to ride tomorrow with the dam rain we are getting today?



Looks like more of the same for tomorrow. There is also a flood warning on effect for today / tonight. Depending on how much rain we get it may be a good idea to just stay off the trails for a day.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 2, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Looks like more of the same for tomorrow. There is also a flood warning on effect for today / tonight. Depending on how much rain we get it may be a good idea to just stay off the trails for a day.



i found this bitchin' gravel bike path that we can slay...  zero elevation change to boot... :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 2, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i found this bitchin' gravel bike path that we can slay...  zero elevation change to boot... :lol:



If it has a slight downhill grade I am in!


----------



## Greg (Jul 2, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Looks like more of the same for tomorrow. There is also a flood warning on effect for today / tonight. Depending on how much rain we get it may be a good idea to just stay off the trails for a day.



Flood Watch actually. Tomorrow's rain will likely be in the form of afternoon thunderstorms much like today. It actually hasn't rained _that _much in the past several days other than the T-storms bursts that probably run off quickly. I say we wait and see what happens this afternoon. I might just ride out of Stone tomorrow morning anyway. 12 hours of drainage overnight and it'll probably be fine tomorrow. I'm still up for Nepaug if it doesn't rain too much this afternoon.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> Flood Watch actually. Tomorrow's rain will likely be in the form of afternoon thunderstorms much like today. It actually hasn't rained _that _much in the past several days other than the T-storms bursts that probably run off quickly. I say we wait and see what happens this afternoon. I might just ride out of Stone tomorrow morning anyway. 12 hours of drainage overnight and it'll probably be fine tomorrow. I'm still up for Nepaug if it doesn't rain too much this afternoon.



The forecast I listened to this morning (for W. Mass) was calling for flash flood warnings due to the high possibility to heavy thunder storms today & tonight. Nepaug is also notorious for not draining well. If we do get heavy rains today you guys should think about riding somewhere else. Right now it’s unlikely I will make this ride, not sure I will have my parts today


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 2, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> The forecast I listened to this morning (for W. Mass) was calling for flash flood warnings due to the high possibility to heavy thunder storms today & tonight. Nepaug is also notorious for not draining well. If we do get heavy rains today you guys should think about riding somewhere else. Right now it’s unlikely I will make this ride, not sure I will have my parts today



I can bring my Rockhopper HT if you want to try it


----------



## 2knees (Jul 2, 2009)

i'm going to pass, gonna take the girls up to the cape for the long weekend instead.

hopefully, i survive this one man suicide mission.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2009)

2knees said:


> i'm going to pass, gonna take the girls up to the cape for the long weekend instead.
> 
> hopefully, i survive this one man suicide mission.



Good luck!


----------



## Trev (Jul 2, 2009)

I am still planning on riding..  Stone East.. Nepaug.. Africa.. whatever..

Curious - Stone East, same parking lot as generic Stone Rd. right? excuse my newbieness here.. --  been to stone once..


----------



## Greg (Jul 2, 2009)

Trev said:


> Curious - Stone East, same parking lot as generic Stone Rd. right? excuse my newbieness here.. --  been to stone once..



Yes. We refer to the main trails to the east of Stone road as Stone East.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 2, 2009)

Real heavy rains right now.


----------



## rueler (Jul 2, 2009)

I rode from Stone a couple times this week. The "Eastside" is fine even with the recent bursts of rain we've gotten. It poured here for about an hour or so today...as long as we don't see anymore precip. it should be fine over there...

Around noon today, I was on the Hobo Cave trail doing some drainage tm and armoring tm on the last bit that needed it...you'll notice it if you go...the last wooden bridge crossing is now gone in favor of a rock bridge and the entire approach that was mud infested is now rock armored...if you ride the hobo trail in a clockwise direction, you are in for a real treat...it's riding really well. The only trail I would steer clear of over there is the lower belly of the Dentist twisities...I walked it the other day and it is a mud bog in one section and questionable in a couple other parts of it.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 2, 2009)

Rueler
Do you think people should stay away from Nepaug for a couple of days?


----------



## Greg (Jul 2, 2009)

If I do anything tomorrow, it'll likely be Stone east.


----------



## Greg (Jul 2, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Real heavy rains right now.



Looks like another cell just blew up over Waterbury and is heading right towards you...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> Looks like another cell just blew up over Waterbury and is heading right towards you...



Pretty steady rain here with some heavy bursts, just drove through town and lots of roads under water.

Not sure what Bristol is getting, hopefully Rueler or another Bristol/Burlington local will chime in.


----------



## severine (Jul 2, 2009)

Why don't you guys man up and hit a BMX track to work on your airs/stunts? There's one in Torrington. Maybe it won't be too badly affected by all this rain (which is going on right now).


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 2, 2009)

severine said:


> Why don't you guys man up and hit a BMX track to work on your airs/stunts? There's one in Torrington. Maybe it won't be too badly affected by all this rain (which is going on right now).



What we do isn't really considered air or stunts, not sure what to call them.

I hit the track in Meriden last week http://forums.alpinezone.com/57924-silver-city-bmx-06-24-09-a.html I do have my bmx bike all set to roll


----------



## severine (Jul 2, 2009)

That's why you need to _work_ on them.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm definitely out for a ride tomorrow.  I really screwed up my leg yesterday, so I'm going to be on the DL for a bit... again... :smash:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 2, 2009)

So when is the final call on riding or not?  Who's still in?  The bike is in the car and my bag is packed.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 2, 2009)

I'll still ride, I have nothing else to do tomorrow morning.


----------



## Trev (Jul 2, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I'll still ride, I have nothing else to do tomorrow morning.



same here.. I'm in...


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm out, bike is still not back together. Maybe I will be able to hook up with you guys on Sat or Sun


----------



## Greg (Jul 2, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm definitely out for a ride tomorrow.  I really screwed up my leg yesterday, so I'm going to be on the DL for a bit... again... :smash:



Hope your leg feels better soon, Brian.

I'm out for tomorrow. Sorry guys. I might try to swing Saturday morning.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Hope your leg feels better soon, Brian.
> 
> I'm out for tomorrow. Sorry guys. I might try to swing Saturday morning.



I might be able to swing Sat morning


----------



## Trev (Jul 3, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I might be able to swing Sat morning



Same here...

Man it poured hardcore last night over here in Meriden..


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm going to try for this afternoon instead to give the trails some time to dry.


----------



## Trev (Jul 3, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I'm going to try for this afternoon instead to give the trails some time to dry.



Well.. post up what your planning.. when you do.. might join ya.. I think my day is pretty open


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 3, 2009)

ohh well.  back to bed i guess.


----------



## rueler (Jul 3, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Rueler
> Do you think people should stay away from Nepaug for a couple of days?



That's a good question...at my house, which is pretty close to Nass., there were two separate hour to two hour downpours of rain in the last 24 hours...but, there were parts of the state that remained dry...don't know if the heavy stuff missed Nepaug! There will be some trails in there that will be really a mess...but, I haven't been there yet this year...I don't know how it's looking right now...Ishovelsnow would probably be a better barometer here.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 3, 2009)

Trev said:


> Well.. post up what your planning.. when you do.. might join ya.. I think my day is pretty open



I don't have much to do today too, can do an early afternoon(1or 2) ride or late afternoon evening.

Willing to even ride somewhere new, Case possibly. They say it drains really well. Open to other suggestions too.


----------



## rueler (Jul 3, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I'm going to try for this afternoon instead to give the trails some time to dry.



Good call on that!!! It really dumped buckets here last night...and through the night too! Eastside is probably all right, right now...but it'll be soft...this p.m. it should be good to go. I may be out there tending to the trails...i'll report back with an update if I do in fact make it out there.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 3, 2009)

rueler said:


> That's a good question...at my house, which is pretty close to Nass., there were two separate hour to two hour downpours of rain in the last 24 hours...but, there were parts of the state that remained dry...don't know if the heavy stuff missed Nepaug! There will be some trails in there that will be really a mess...but, I haven't been there yet this year...I don't know how it's looking right now...Ishovelsnow would probably be a better barometer here.



So where are you riding today? Opinion on Case?


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 3, 2009)

I might be able to ride later today.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 3, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I might be able to ride later today.



Parts come in yet?

I can even do earlier that 1 since weather forecast is calling for t-storms after 3.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 3, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Parts come in yet?
> 
> I can even do earlier that 1 since weather forecast is calling for t-storms after 3.



i love how we try to work with these tiny windows of time to squeeze in a ride.  i am gonna take the ss out for some time on the road or hit waldo if i can avoid the rain.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 3, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> i love how we try to work with these tiny windows of time to squeeze in a ride.  i am gonna take the ss out for some time on the road or hit waldo if i can avoid the rain.



No kidding, we got an 8 page thread and not one person has ridden today!

I am just laying on the couch, can be ready in about 5 minutes if someone wants to ride.


----------



## Greg (Jul 3, 2009)

Aiming for tomorrow am. Nass or Nepaug works for me.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 3, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> No kidding, we got an 8 page thread and not one person has ridden today!



Not true, 

I was up early so I went over and rode 17 miles on the bridle trail this morning. Felt good to get out and pedal!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 3, 2009)

So who's in? 1:00 Case, Spring street lot


----------



## Trev (Jul 3, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> So who's in? 1:00 Case, Spring street lot




I'll be there!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 3, 2009)

I'll be in goldish colored Jeep instead for the usual blue Pacifica.


----------



## Trev (Jul 3, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I'll be in goldish colored Jeep instead for the usual blue Pacifica.



I'll play the role of the submissive bike rider who has a flat and needs a ride home in the rain.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 3, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Parts come in yet?
> 
> I can even do earlier that 1 since weather forecast is calling for t-storms after 3.



The rear suspension bolts came in yesterday, and I had to fixed in 5 minutes. Turner sent my 4 bolt free of charge even though I only needed two. There was a note on the invoice that said 'just incase'. Thats great customer service!

The problem was that last night while installing the new rear suspension bolt I saw a puddle of oil on the ground under my front wheel. Turns out the rebound side of my fork was leaking oil from the bottom. I didn't tighten the rebound shaft bolt enough when I re-built the fork on Wed. night. I just spent an hour adding more oil to that side of the fork and double checking the rest of my work.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 3, 2009)

Its F'g pouring here right now!:angry:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 3, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Its F'g pouring here right now!:angry:



Sunny here, as long as there is no Thunder and lighting I'll ride. Hopefully it will hold of till later this afternoon.


----------



## Trev (Jul 3, 2009)

Leaving now..  if your cancelling out call me please.. so I don't wait around 


860 919 8884


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 3, 2009)

Trev said:


> I'll play the role of the submissive bike rider who has a flat and needs a ride home in the rain.



sounds hot ;-)  :lol:


----------



## severine (Jul 3, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> sounds hot ;-)  :lol:



Wait, I thought they were going to Case, not Tyler Mill?


----------



## Trev (Jul 3, 2009)

9+ pages to this thread..

at least 3 of us rode today


----------

